# Edge joint router bit



## RobieMo (Apr 27, 2009)

Years ago my good friend "Norm" showed me a router bit that was used for glueing up boards. It was basicly a straight bit with a slight belly on it to allow for the glue between two boards edge joined.

Does anyone know if there is such a thing and where to find it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

As far as I know most of the guys that are using a router to edge shape boards for edge gluing are using straight router bits. I usually do mine on a table saw, and then run them over the jointer.
There may be a router bit as you describe. The best way would be to check the various router bit supply stores and see if they list a profile like that. Try googling router bits, and see what comes up.

Gerry


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

You are looking for a "Glue joint bit"

Check out page 11 on this http://www.woodsmith.com/files/issues/sample/sample.pdf


----------



## nzgeordie (Apr 25, 2009)

Robie, if you're edge banding you could try Edge Banding bits. They're a matched pair of bits that cut a V notch. If you're jointing you could look at Glue Joint bits that cut a kind of double tongue and groove. Both styles are available from 

www.mlcswoodworking.com 

Pete


----------

